
Desktop Metal – Affordable metal 3D printing - spking
https://www.desktopmetal.com/
======
superkuh
This company's pages make a big deal about the 'secure cloud based software'.
What they don't say is that the security is for them against Chinese clones.
It is security against you, the owner, from owning your device.

